# May sasabihin po kami



## iggyca

Does this mean *There will be something told to us *or *we have something to say.



*From what I understand the -in would make the word sabi object focused. In this case *kami *would be the focus which makes sense for the first option. 

I saw this in a movie and from what was going on the second option was the one the made sense. I'd appreciate it if someone could clear this up for me.

Thank you.


----------



## niernier

If you feel that the second option made sense based on the movie you watched then I'm happy to say that you guessed it right. It means "*we have something to say*" . _"There will be something told to us"_ can be translated to "may sasabihin sa atin" but you need to put the doer of the action so to sound natural.

For example, you can say, "May sasabihin sa atin ang prinsipal."-> The principal has something to tell us.


----------



## Scherle

we have something to say.


----------



## 082486

iggyca said:


> *we have something to say.
> *



You got it...    ♥ ♥ ♥


----------

